
Ask HN: What separates a Moonshot from conjecture? - hsikka
I’m applying to startup school and was wondering what to characterize my application as. Based on research I did in grad school in AI and Public Health, I’m building an early warning system for various diseases (malaria, dengue fever) and public health problems. Some large orgs have shown interest, but the technology itself needs more development. 
Would this be considered a moonshot by YC? Or an AI category product?<p>Also, when things like Rigetti computing presented themselves to YC, how do they assess whether it’s even remotely possible?
======
aliakhtar
Late reply, but I'd say this sounds more like moonshot. Also, sounds awesome
and hope this works.

